

Ask HN: Review a little side-project of mine? - jfarmer
http://whocontributed.com

======
yan
I think you should make the per capita displays be default. Otherwise, it's
always the states with most population glow the brightest and, in my opinion,
little information about the financing gets communicated.

------
okeumeni
I'm not sure how you are answering your question: Who contributed?

I didn’t expect to see names because you may not get them, but at least
something to indicate who contributed: Small donors, deep pockets, age range,
price range something I can't see on any major news web site.

Give me a reason to look at project and learn something new.

------
jfarmer
I've been working on this for a few hours each night over the last week. It
uses the data from the FEC.

Thoughts?

